# Asterisk for MacOS X - turn your Mac into a PBX phone system



## mogly (Apr 13, 2005)

I tried to post this in the X-Hack section but it didn't allow me to post, so I post this here instead ...

Asterisk is both a software private branch exchange (PBX) telephone system and a VOIP telephony server. Version 1.0.7 is now available for MacOS X and there is also a mailing list for Mac Asterisk users.

- Asterisk for MacOS X

- Macintosh Asterisk Mailing List

--mogly


----------



## MisterMe (Apr 13, 2005)

mogly said:
			
		

> I tried to post this in the X-Hack section but it didn't allow me to post, so I post this here instead ...
> 
> ....
> 
> --mogly


It is most bad form to steal advertising space on a forum like this.


----------



## mogly (Apr 13, 2005)

MisterMe said:
			
		

> It is most bad form to steal advertising space on a forum like this.



what do you mean "advertising space"?

I was trying to respond to a post in the X-Hack section on this forum. The posting was about Asterisk but the link in that posting was for the Linux version, not the Mac version. As this is a Mac only site, it would seem rather silly to mention a software, say that it can run on Mac but then only provide the Linux link, not the Mac link.

Besides, this is open source and free software - no advertising. I am myself just a user.

--mogly


----------



## gerbick (Apr 13, 2005)

Dude!  Thanks for sharing.  I've JUST been talking to a friend about this very thing.

HA!  OSX native... 'bout time.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 13, 2005)

I just wonder what VOIP phones the software supports. VOIP server software could be a real boom to OS X Server.


----------



## mogly (Apr 14, 2005)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> I just wonder what VOIP phones the software supports. VOIP server software could be a real boom to OS X Server.



Asterisk supports just about any VOIP device, because it is a multi-protocol server (H323, IAX, MGCP, SCCP and SIP). So, whatever device you have, as long as it supports any of those protocols, Asterisk should support it.

I have tried quite a few SIP adapters and SIP phones (Sipura, Grandstream, Cisco) and also the X-Lite softphone and they all work just fine with Asterisk. I know of people who have Cisco phones with SCCP firmware and connect them to Asterisk. Friends of mine who use Linux or Windows are using other softphones with various protocols (SIP, H323 and IAX) and we talk through that via my Asterisk server to which I connect with X-Lite or my Grandstream phone, so no problems with mixed setups either.

The only things that don't work are iChat and Skype because neither Apple nor Skype use standard protocols, they use their own proprietary formats.

And yes, Asterisk runs both on the workstation and the server version of OSX, it doesn't make a difference.

--mogly


----------

